

Node.js killer? Lua + C is almost 40% faster - a-b
https://github.com/sergeyzavadski/leda

======
antino
Ignoring whether or not it really is forty percent faster, I'd still prefer to
use Node.js because of the abundance of packages. Are there a comparable
amount of modules available for this platform?

